# Pus on toddler's penis



## Nammymom (May 12, 2004)

Our 18 mth old had pus on the tip of his penis, and in his diaper this morning. What is this? What causes this? He's intact (not circumcised). I don't do anything special to his penis during diaper changes, usually it just seems to take care of itself. My son did seem to have discomfort at the site off and on during the day, as he pointed and rubbed the front of hiw diaper with an unhappy expression.
We have a long trip (8 hr drive) coming up on the 24th, and will be staying at a hotel. Any tips? Should I bring along some baking soda for baths?


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi Nammymom, I am going to move this over to the Case Against Circ for quicker replies.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Nammymom!

Check out the stickies at the top of the forum. It's possible that your son is starting to retract, and that it stings or is irritated a little as the skin membrane separates. (Think paper cut).

Baths can't hurt, but don't use soap or bubble bath or anything. And don't retract him or allow anyone else to do so!

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

My uncircumcised pediatrician recommends that if the penis already retracts a bit (like my fifteen-month-old's, which retracts about one-fifth) to as gently as possible retract it once in a while to clean it.. to prevent bladder infections and the like.

I've also heard this of Cuban moms (their kids are intact unless they're Jewish).

Is this accurate?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

No, this is not true, any more than you would clean inside your (or your dd's) vagina. The water that gets in there during the course of a normal bath will more than suffice, but the only person to retract a foreskin should be the owner of the foreskin. Soap etc. can damage the normal flora of the foreskin/penis (just like washing inside your vagina with soap would), and besides, you might retract the foreskin too much and cause tearing.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

Oh, I guess I should clarify and say cleaning withOUT soap.. just water. I know this is really personal, but since I was little my mom taught me to open my labia and clean the insides with water.. is this similar?

I'm just concerned with proper hygiene.. I don't have any brothers and my father passed away.. any uncirumcised men out there?

Plus my ped is really nice, knowledgeable, and intact, so that's why I'm more inclined to listen to what he says. I switched to him from another doctor whom I didn't trust.

Thanks!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

You should not retractt he foreskin at all. Not even a little bit. The inners of the foreskin are self maintaining just like the eyes. Just as spreading the eyelids open and occasionally washing the eyeballs would be expected to cause irritations and possible infections, retracting the foreskin of young boys can and will do the same. There are enzymes in both places that work to keep both areas clean and problem free. Washing either the eyes or inner surfaces of the penis will wash away those enzymes and the child is at risk of infections until the body can replenish those enzymes. Read my sticky at the top of the CAC forum titled "Warning To Parents of Intact Sons."

Nammymom, read my sticky at the top of the CAC forum titled "Red, Swollen or Inflamed Foreskin?" This deals with spearation trauma which I suspect your son is having. What you are calling pus is most likely smegma which is normal and natural. We've had lots of moms come and describe what you are describing. It is absolutely nothing to worry about and this will pass in a day or so with no treatment reequired at all.

Frank


----------

